# I'm a woman with simple pleasures



## PaoloSmythe

...like a boomerang.

welcome


----------



## T.J.

do you snowboard or are you looking for a date?

erm, welcome....i think


----------



## killclimbz

It just keeps getting stranger and stranger around here these days...

The doldrums of summer I guess.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> do you snowboard or are you looking for a date?
> 
> erm, welcome....i think


Date? lol, well yup i also go for snowboarding :- ) Thanks for the welcome...


----------



## BurtonAvenger

marthaofca said:


> Newbie here, my name is Martha from Florida.I'm a woman with simple pleasures, simple dreams in life. I delight in eating popcorn while watching a movie, listening to good music, dining out with my family, reminiscing good old days with friends, walking along the beach ... watching the sunset. I'm a sentimental person because I tend to keep things others may consider junk like scraps of papers, chocolate wrappers... - anything that defines a special moment in my life. I abhor people who lie and pretend to be someone they're not. I loathe people who like playing games...spare me, please. I am an honest soul. I believe that what goes around comes around.


So lets cut to the chase do you want to make sweet fuck?


----------



## Guest

mpdsnowman said:


> Welcome to the forums. Your gonna love it here, particularly if you do snowboard you have vetrans and beginners so its a learning pool like non other.
> 
> Florida ha......I gotta place there actually, near clearwater. I rent it mostly but will be heading down in the Fall to fix a few things. Here is my backyard. I can go way back in here. Just gotta watch out for gators and snakes is all:laugh:



Really? Actually, I'm from Clearwater..hmmmm,is it in Clearwater beach?


----------



## PaoloSmythe

marthaofca said:


> Really? Actually, I'm from Clearwater..hmmmm,is it in Clearwater beach?


his place is 'near clearwater', because under your avatar it says that you're from 'clearwater'.

is this the first site you have ever joined, or are you a honey trap seeking out your first _Ted Bundy _arrest?


----------



## T.J.

BurtonAvenger said:


> So lets cut to the chase do you want to make sweet fuck?


i'm pretty sure we would all like to make sweet fuck with you


----------



## kri$han

BurtonAvenger said:


> So lets cut to the chase do you want to make sweet fuck?


you know, if you didn't say it, I would have....

bwahahaha, welcome to the forums, simple woman with lots of pleasures...errrr, ummm... woman with simple pleasures!

I would have to say that my pleasures are rather complicated... since I typically spend copious amounts of money to have a good time :laugh:


----------



## Guest

You guys don't know the word "respect"...


----------



## kri$han

marthaofca said:


> You guys don't know the word "respect"...


:laugh::laugh: ahhhh c'mooon... its teh intarweb! :cheeky4:

take it with a grain of salt. (or two, or three... in fact, make it a fist full)

p.s. I, too, enjoy long walks on the beach, candle lit dinners and sentimental chocolate bars


----------



## killclimbz

kri$han said:


> :laugh::laugh: ahhhh c'mooon... its teh intarweb! :cheeky4:
> 
> take it with a grain of salt. (or two, or three... in fact, make it a fist full)
> 
> p.s. I, too, enjoy long walks on the beach, candle lit dinners and sentimental chocolate bars


He cries a lot too.


----------



## sedition

marthaofca said:


> You guys don't know the word "respect"...


Ms. Thing. Let me break it down for you.

You join a snowboard forum that is mostly a male membership. Your first post (or second, or third, or forth, etc.) does not mention anything about snowboarding. Instead, it sounds like a TV commerical for eHarmony, or something from Oprah's book club.

It' not that we don't know the word "respect." Rather, we just think the concept of "field day" takes priority. In short, you so walked into this one. Welcome.


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Ms. Thing. Let me break it down for you.
> 
> You join a snowboard forum that is mostly a male membership. Your first post (or second, or third, or forth, etc.) does not mention anything about snowboarding. Instead, it sounds like a TV commerical for eHarmony, or something from Oprah's book club.
> 
> It' not that we don't know the word "respect." Rather, we just think the concept of "field day" takes priority. In short, you so walked into this one. Welcome.


he said it right there. you'll find a lot of smart ass remarks here, but they are all in good fun, nothing to take as an insult usually. but welcome, we're glad to have ya here.


----------



## kri$han

*tears up*

_YOU GUYS ARE SOOO MEAN!!!!_

omg Sedition, like.... omg.

Hey you know, Dave found his soul mate on a snowboarding forum...his name was TJ... so you never know, martha might just find "the one" here


----------



## T.J.

yeah all that pindick talk is just a cover for his real feelings for me.


----------



## kri$han

LOL @ pindick talk.

*adds to bag of insults*


----------



## Mooz

T.J. said:


> yeah all that pindick talk is just a cover for his real feelings for me.


While your pindick is small enough to pass as a clit, I don't think you wife would approve. Well, maybe she would :cheeky4: 

And marthaofca I really thought you were some spam ad until you made more than one post :laugh: I'd suggest avoiding us. We're not right in the head.


----------



## Guest

this forum has quite range of characters....gays, old guys, pin dicks, canadians...you name it we have it. and i have a hosue in florida too....and one in montana, and md


----------



## Guest

I think you guys scared her away....

U guy are just to so rude.... 


At first I thought it was spam, kind of funny actually, I actually think that she has yet to see her first snowboard.


----------



## sedition

con3593 said:


> ...gays, old guys, pin dicks, canadians...you name it we have it.


WHAT! We have *CANADIANS!!!!* No one ever told me that! I am out of here!


----------



## T.J.

sedition said:


> WHAT! We have *CANADIANS!!!!* No one ever told me that! I am out of here!


yeah, i can handle the old fucks, the gays, even the pin dicks...but FUCK CANADIANS eh!


----------



## sedition

T.J. said:


> yeah, i can handle the old fucks, the gays, even the pin dicks...but FUCK CANADIANS eh!


----------



## Guest

Oh boy why did you just start *CON*???

Can we just all get along ????


----------



## Guest

hey, i like old guys pindicks, **** and canadians :thumbsup:


----------



## Mooz

con3593 said:


> hey, i like old guys pindicks:thumbsup:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kri$han

*FUCKEN EH*, eh!


----------



## Guest

con3593 said:


> hey, i like old guys pindicks



well DUUHHH! they are no good separated :laugh::laugh:


----------



## baldylox

Well yea, she definitely walked into it with the eHarmony ad., but geeeeez guys. She coulda been female #3 for EC2009. Now you gone done scurred her off. Bastards! :laugh:


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> Well yea, she definitely walked into it with the eHarmony ad., but geeeeez guys. She coulda been female #3 for EC2009. Now you gone done scurred her off. Bastards! :laugh:




you guys are crewed (literally), it's going to be a sausage fest out there :laugh:


----------



## Guest

cifex said:


> Well yea, she definitely walked into it with the eHarmony ad., but geeeeez guys. She coulda been female #3 for EC2009. Now you gone done scurred her off. Bastards! :laugh:


I'd be happy to teach her how to ride!! the more vagina the better! not including TJ's... where's female #2?? we need to talk!!


----------



## PaoloSmythe

sedition said:


>


i just needed to see this image on another page. it made me laugh so much, i didn't even mind the morning coffee shooting thru my sinuses!

and as for knowing the meaning of the word _'respect'_.... well that just brings into question whether there is an appreciation of the entity known as the ethernet and the expectation of free speech to be respected within it. oh my.


----------



## Dcp584

How the hell did i miss all this fun yesterday...


----------



## kri$han

cifex said:


> Well yea, she definitely walked into it with the eHarmony ad., but geeeeez guys. She coulda been female #3 for EC2009. Now you gone done scurred her off. Bastards! :laugh:


lol, zach's all about tryina pimp this meet out... more power to ya, man!

After being part of a car club (founded online) for the last 6 years, I've come to the realization that ANY meet organized on a web board forum will have a terrible ratio 

as long as there's snow, and something to get fcuked up with, I'm good


----------



## baldylox

kri$han said:


> lol, zach's all about tryina pimp this meet out... more power to ya, man!
> 
> After being part of a car club (founded online) for the last 6 years, I've come to the realization that ANY meet organized on a web board forum will have a terrible ratio
> 
> as long as there's snow, and something to get fcuked up with, I'm good


That's how it starts! First you stop trying,....next thing you know your pushing back!


----------



## Guest

huh... whered she go?


----------



## Guest

Maybe she's at the beach :dunno:


----------



## sedition

Dcp584 said:


> How the hell did i miss all this fun yesterday...


Yeah, I was wondering where the hell you were for this one...the SBF goofball-posse has to got stick together!


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Yeah, I was wondering where the hell you were for this one...the SBF goofball-posse has to got stick together!


I totally texted him about this too!! but apparently he has a life... :laugh:


----------



## PaoloSmythe

Simply^Ride said:


> Maybe she's at the beach :dunno:


maybe she is tied up somewhere in MPD's back garden?


----------



## T.J.

snowgypsy said:


> I totally texted him about this too!! but apparently he has a life... :laugh:


its pretty bad when we start texting each other about threads going on on the forum. dont get me wrong, me and dan are guilty of it too. just pointing out that we are all losers. :laugh:

you get a mountain bike yet gyp?


----------



## Guest

PaoloSmythe said:


> maybe she is tied up somewhere in MPD's back garden?


You might be right, MPD is no where to be seen lately.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> its pretty bad when we start texting each other about threads going on on the forum. dont get me wrong, me and dan are guilty of it too. just pointing out that we are all losers. :laugh:
> 
> you get a mountain bike yet gyp?


yeah its pretty pathetic, but I can admit I'm a total loser! whats even worse is when I don't have a computer, and dan gives me a play by play of whats going on... 

not yet... when I get back from hood for sure! you boys need to take it easy on me my first couple of times out tho...


----------



## Guest

^^^ So when are you guys going to leave to Hood?




Damn, do all of you live withing the same block or something? :laugh:


----------



## T.J.

Simply^Ride said:


> Damn, do all of you live withing the same block or something? :laugh:


almost. i am 30 minutes from DCP. we hung out like 2 weeks ago and while i was driving his ass around gypsy called. i believe she is moving somewhere right in between me and dan. as soon as she gets a bike we are all gonna ride together.


----------



## Guest

Simply^Ride said:


> ^^^ So when are you guys going to leave to Hood?
> Damn, do all of you live withing the same block or something? :laugh:


Ass early tuesday. we have to be at the airport at 3:30am. we have 4 from sesh 2 coming with us now!! I'm pretty stoked!!

yeah, pretty much... like TJ said I'm moving in the middle of both of them soon... but all my damn houses keep falling through and its making me a very cranky gypsy!!


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> almost. i am 30 minutes from DCP. we hung out like 2 weeks ago and while i was driving his ass around gypsy called. i believe she is moving somewhere right in between me and dan. as soon as she gets a bike we are all gonna ride together.


mmmmm right in between... I could turn this into something dirty, I mean we are on the simple pleasures thread... but I'll be good...


----------



## Mooz

snowgypsy said:


> mmmmm right in between... I could turn this into something dirty, I mean we are on the simple pleasures thread... but I'll be good...


You'll need a strap on it you want to hop in between those two.

Yes, I went there :cheeky4:


----------



## Dcp584

Mooz it doesn't matter if she has a strap on or not. All we really need is a picture of your face. Actually what would be great is if we had paper plate masks with 8x10 headshots of you taped to them. That would be the best...


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> Mooz it doesn't matter if she has a strap on or not. All we really need is a picture of your face. Actually what would be great is if we had paper plate masks with 8x10 headshots of you taped to them. That would be the best...


a project for the next meet perhaps? oh yes i think so...


----------



## Mooz

wow that creeped me out.


----------



## Dcp584

Ok you get the 8x10s and I'll get the paper plates and string...


----------



## baldylox

ya'll make it hard to talk on this forum without feeling like a social deviant...


----------



## Dcp584

cifex said:


> ya'll make it hard to talk on this forum without feeling like a social deviant...


Your Welcome


----------



## Guest

*chirp chirp chirp* ummmmm iiii think i walked into the wrong room here.......<.<....>.>.........<.< *backs out slowly closing door*


----------



## Mr. Right

marthaofca said:


> Date? lol, well yup i also go for snowboarding :- ) Thanks for the welcome...



Ever considered Colorado  Welcome


----------



## kri$han

chicka posts a dating ad, and in comes mr. Right.... 

LOL


----------



## T.J.

his name isnt Mr. Right for nothin!


----------



## killclimbz

Wow, Mr Right posted. What friggin' rock have you been hiding under?


----------



## Guest

He's prob been looking the ladies down in Denver ... no time for us


----------



## PaoloSmythe

kri$han said:


> chicka posts a dating ad, and in comes mr. Right....


_
mr right _maybe, but defo not _*mr timely*_

she be long gone.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> you get a mountain bike yet gyp?


I have a mountain bike, and what a beastly bike it is. 21 gears, 18 of which don't work, no back brakes, and the front brakes are just about shot aswell. The bike is also only up to my knees when I stand up, so when I ride, my knees are at my nipples. I have another one where its correct size and brakes are amazing, but 0/21 of the gears work....(I'm still fixing that one)


----------



## T.J.

con3593 said:


> I have a mountain bike, and what a beastly bike it is. 21 gears, 18 of which don't work, no back brakes, and the front brakes are just about shot aswell. The bike is also only up to my knees when I stand up, so when I ride, my knees are at my nipples. I have another one where its correct size and brakes are amazing, but 0/21 of the gears work....(I'm still fixing that one)


sounds like a good time to turn them into single speeds.:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

howdy martha, pinellas county is in the house. Lived in St. Pete beach for a couple years but had to run cause its 2000 miles away from a good mountain. Gotta miss those west FL sunsets though.


----------



## sedition

T.J. said:


> sounds like a good time to turn them into single speeds.:thumbsup:


Was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Dcp584

Except for the fact that he said his knees are at his nipples when he rides it. Sounds like it was your bike when you were an itty bitty chillin. But If it was a full sized bike then I concur it would be a prime canidate for a single speed.


----------



## Guest

T.J. said:


> sounds like a good time to turn them into single speeds.:thumbsup:


I thought about it, but my ego won't let me quit trying to fix it:dunno:

The derailleur on the good one is the only broken part. It can move parallel to the bike, but it cannot do the perpendicular movements required to shift up. Right now I have the bike in the 21st gear, with the derailleur being held in the proper position by a series of clamps and pieces of wood. I also worked some WD40 into the spring. When I get home, it will have been sitting like that for 2 weeks. Hope it works. If not I will just have to buy a new derailleur.


----------

